

ZeroMQ Pub Sub: How does it work? - technoweenie
http://techno-weenie.net/2011/6/17/zeromq-pub-sub/

======
sustrik
There's a new functionality in dev version (3.0) that allows for dissemination
of subscriptions across the network. The whitepaper is here:
<http://www.250bpm.com/pubsub>

